# Parking in Oberhausen in Germany. Help needed.



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
I am hoping someone out there can help us .We are going to the Christmas markets in Nov/Dec and are looking for somewhere else besides the Stelplatz to stay overnight in Oberhausen.We tried it last year and the noise from the trains overnight was just to much.Its never ending.So please please can you help.
Regards 
Geoff and Kim


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We were there last year and noticed lots of motorhomes staying the night on the shopping mall car park/coach park just under the gasometer.5 mins walk to the markets.

Did you visit the gasometer ? its a must but closed Mondays,


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff and Kim,

this is really difficult:

The gasometer site that hogan mentioned is equally close to the very same freight train line as the official stellplatz. Anyway it had been temporarily closed due to construction works since February 2009, and I am not sure if it's reopened yet. At least for daytime motorhome parking, however, the Centro management has assigned another car park nearby.

The only alternative I could come up with would be to use the gasometer (or the alternative car park) for daytime parking, and retreat to either Gelsenkirchen Mobilcamp or Duisburg Landschaftspark for the night.

Or even leave the van on one of these two places during the day and take public transport to Oberhausen.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

